# Dry vs Wet Food, Is wet really worse for a dogs teeth?



## dwchadw (Jan 19, 2013)

I was wondering if wet food causes more tooth decay than dry kibble or is this just a myth? I've always fed my animals dry food with the occasional canned food for a treat.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

dwchadw said:


> I was wondering if wet food causes more tooth decay than dry kibble or is this just a myth? I've always fed my animals dry food with the occasional canned food for a treat.


Food type is just one part of tartar build up. PH of the mouth is critical. Some dogs have build up and some don't. Some breeds worse than others. No simple answer.


----------



## mayayoung (May 24, 2015)

i think it's just a myth. I feed dry food mostly (for convenience and price), but i top it with wet food occasionally.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Proper dental care is more important, IMO. Teeth need to be brushed daily, or at least 3-4x weekly if you're not feeding RMBs. As already stated, some breeds, especially small dogs, have a higher incidence of dental issues than others.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

From personal experience, when I fed a lot of "wet" food, my dogs teeth seemed to get "grungier" quicker than when they ate mostly dry. Not really saying one is better than the other but I believe that any food that needs "crunching" will "clean" teeth (in vastly different ways). Bones work the best, of course, all that crunching, scraping, and gnawing "scrub" ooky stuff away. While "crunchy" kibble (which is really hard to find what with the size kibble comes in now) is more like "rubbing" the "loose" stuff away. But what you feed shouldn't matter, if you're following good dental hygiene.


----------



## armanege (Mar 23, 2015)

It is really good to see the dry versus wet food details. Helpful things regarding teeth health for dogs.


----------



## LeonilCraig (Oct 7, 2013)

Dry dog food could contribute to dental problems. A daily brushing combined with routine tartar removal by a health professional.


----------

